# Have a little faith!? A gold nugget of North Georgia.



## CreekWalker (Mar 2, 2012)

My son and I went to north Georgia to visit family and have a mountain vacation up in the Chattahoochie forest and on the ocoee/tocoee river.. We did our research before going , as gold prospecting was one activity we had planned to try. For a privy digger, I found that gold prospecting, dredging, and panning is simply hard work. Shoveling , picking, and stone removal is a must unless you own a trac-hoe. It is not unlike digging a trash filled, brick filled privy or trash pit.! We used several "pay and pan" places and ended up with about 7 grams for a not so leisurely week of work . Now back to title, if you have a little faith in God, and a little imagination! See if you can see the mother Mary and little baby Jesus in this little gold nugget with quartz matrix.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Rick,

 Beautiful Madonna nugget. What means this, "1/16 inch lines?"


----------



## Ben (Mar 3, 2012)

that is neat!


----------



## bobble (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah,it's neat.Beware though,I grew up Catholic,and people like my Mom would give their savings for a talisman like that.[8D]


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, the 1/16 inch lines are the measurement scale, which didn't show up at the bottom on the photo! The nugget is not very large, about a half gram. May see if a pendant could be made from it , without damaging the Madonna and Child apperance.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 3, 2012)

very cool. I have done some gold propecting but never found anything very big.
 I see a small dog humping a buddha figure... 
 The gods work in mysterious (and funny) ways[]


----------



## chazc50 (Mar 11, 2012)

it also kind of looks like a member of the Son'a, self exiled members of the Ba'ku on Star Trek Insurrection.....i really need to quit watching the Syfy channel


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2012)

I found a hunk of use layer once that looked just like Rosie O'Donnell.
  It wasn't as cool as that nugget you got.[]


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I found a hunk of use layer once that looked just like Rosie O'Donnell.
> It wasn't as cool as that nugget you got.[]


 

 Rick - Why do you hate women?


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 11, 2012)

Tongue is firmly planted in cheek!  I just can't bring myself to use those stupid emoticons.


----------



## epackage (Mar 11, 2012)

Rosie O'Donnell is *a woman?????*, who knew....[8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't arm wrestle that dude.....LOL


----------



## epackage (Mar 11, 2012)

I always thought she was Rosie Greer's white brother from another mother....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I have been gone a few days,...Can this post get even stranger?!


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 12, 2012)

[] Yeah boy!! on here it sure can!!!!


----------

